# Uploading cell phone pics



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

I do not know which brand of phone that you have, but I know that iPhones and Samsung Galaxies will post pictures. I personally have an iPhone and post pictures every now and then.


----------



## jeffturneraz (Apr 28, 2014)

I may be wrong but if you are viewing this forum on a web browser on your phone, you can only upload w pic if you have your picture hosted somewhere where the pic has its own URL...like for example Photobucket.

Otherwise, downloading the Tapatalk app is free and makes viewing this forum on your phone sooo much better and easier.

Plus you can easily post pics with it.

It really is the best way to use forums on your phone and its free.


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

I would suggest photobucket or tapatalk. They are the most convenient and easy to use. It would be harder to open a web browser everytime.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

You can add a photo from your phone (when also posting from your phone) by going to "post reply"/"new thread" or "go advanced" if you are in the quick reply at the bottom of a thread and click the paper clip by the font adjustments and add link icon etc. this should give you a new page click "choose file" and take a photo or brows existing ones. Select, upload, go back to post page and you can now click the paper clip for a drop down that will have your image (shown as a number), allowing you to put it where you want in the post.
I've noticed that, at least for me, uploading this way from a phone only allows me 1 photo per a post. From a computer using this method I can add more in one post.
Image hosting sites such as photobucket are another good option to look into.


----------

